# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  سؤال غريب: ما الكلمة التي إذا عُرِّفت نُكِّرت وإذا نُكِّرت عُرِّفت؟

## اهل العلم أدلاء

ما الكلمة التي إذا عرفت نكرت وإذا نكرت عرفت ؟

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

أمس

----------


## اهل العلم أدلاء

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

وفيك بارك الله

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

لعلَّ في هذا نظرًا

----------


## أيمن عبد الفتاح غازي

أمس

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيكم أيها الفضلاء،
 إذا عرفتْ "أمس" فهي معرفة لا نكرة، وإن لم يقصدْ بها اليومُ الذي قبلَ يومِك، فقولك-مثلا-: أمسُنا أمسٌ زاهرٌ، لم تخرج فيه "أمس" عن تعريفِها، وكذلك العكس، إذا نُكّرتْ "أمس"، فهي نكرةٌ، كما في نحوِ قولِك: مرَّ بنا أمسٌ جميلٌ، وإن أردتَّ بـ"أمس" اليومَ الذي قبل يومِك، فهو معرفةٌ؛ لأنَّه صار علما عليه، ألا ترى أنَّ بعضَهم يمنعه الصرفَ، وهم بنو تميم، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبورامي

أعتقد أنها كلمة (أمس)بهذه الصفة هي معرفة و(الأمس)نكرة والله أعلم

----------


## عمار

غداً (ليوم غدٍ)
الغد (لكل غدٍ آت، غير معين)

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

الكلمة المسئول عنها هي كما ذكر أمس فهي هكذا معرفة أما إذا عرفت بالألف واللام فتصبح نكرة وهي بهذا تدل علي أي يوم سابق بخلاف أمس المنكرة  إذ تدل علي اليوم السابق ليومنا مباشرة

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

لعلَّ الإخوةَ لا يرهقون أنفسَهم في البحثِ، لأنَّ الجوابَ على ما يريدُه المُلْغِزُ-فيما يَغْلِبُ على الظَّنِّ-هو "أمس"!



> الكلمة المسئول عنها هي كما ذكر أمس فهي هكذا معرفة


بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضلَ،
هل تعدُّ أمسِ إذ كانت خاليةً من "أل" نكرةً!

----------


## اهل العلم أدلاء

نعم أقصد كلمة أمس

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بوركت
أرى أنَّ السُّؤالَ في صِيغتِه خطأٌ، واللهُ أعلمُ.

----------


## اهل العلم أدلاء

حكمت علي السؤال بالخطأ ، رجاء توضيح الخطأ في السؤال لعلي أستفيد .

----------


## دمحمدعمر

طيب

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

وفَّقَني اللهُ وإياك
قلتُ في مشاركةٍ سابقةٍ: 


> إذا عرفتْ "أمس" فهي معرفة لا نكرة، وإن لم يقصدْ بها اليومُ الذي قبلَ يومِك، فقولك-مثلا-: أمسُنا أمسٌ زاهرٌ، لم تخرج فيه "أمس" عن تعريفِها، وكذلك العكس، إذا نُكّرتْ "أمس"، فهي نكرةٌ، كما في نحوِ قولِك: مرَّ بنا أمسٌ جميلٌ، وإن أردتَّ بـ"أمس" اليومَ الذي قبل يومِك، فهو معرفةٌ؛ لأنَّه صار علما عليه، ألا ترى أنَّ بعضَهم يمنعه الصرفَ، وهم بنو تميم، والله أعلم.


ولعلِّي وقفتُ على مثل هذا اللغز في "الأشباه والنظائر" للسيوطيِّ-رحمه الله-، لكن بصيغةٍ أخرى أنْقُلُها لكم إن شاء الله تعالى.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> وقفتُ على مثل هذا اللغز في "الأشباه والنظائر" للسيوطيِّ-رحمه الله-، لكن بصيغةٍ أخرى أنْقُلُها لكم إن شاء الله تعالى.


قال رحمه الله: (لغز في (أمس) كتب به عز الدين بن البهاء الموصلي إلى الصلاح الصفدي: يا إمامًا شاع ذكره، وطاب نشره، فطيب الوجود وعطر، وفاضلا بيَّن كل معمى ومترجم وأرخ وترجم وعمن عبر عبر، وكتب فكبت الأعادي، وكتب من دون خطر وحطة فرسان الأذهان والأيادي، فتخطى قوام قلمه وتخطر.
إذا أخذَ القرطاسَ خِلت يمينَه ... تفتحُ نورًا أو تنظِّمُ جَوْهَرَا
ما اسم ثلاثى الحروف وهو من بعض الظروف ماض، إن تصحفه عاد فعل أمر، وإن ضممت أوله صار مضارعًا فاعجب لهذا الأمر، إن أردت تعريفه بأل تنكر، أو تغيرت عليه العوامل فهو لا يتغير.
كل يوم يزيد في بُعده ولا يقدر على رده، إن نزعت قلبه بعد قلبه فهو في لعبة النرد موجود، وقلبه سما فلا تناله الأحزاب والجنود، وكل ما في الوجود إلى حاله يعود، به يضرب المثل، ومنه انقطع الأمل، ثلثاه حرف استفهام، إن تعكس يطرد ذلك النظام، وثلثه الأول كذلك، وعكس ثلثيه يترك الحي هالكًا في الهوالك، لا يوصف إلا بالذهاب وليس له إلى هذا الوجود إياب، وهو ثلاثة وعدده فوق المائة، وكم رجل يُعد بفئة، وليس في الوجود، بنى وفيه أس ولكن لا في السماء ولا في الأرض ولا في هبوط ولا في صعود.
طرفاه اسم لبعض الرياحين العطرة، وكله جزء من الياسمين لمن اعتبره، مكسور لا يُجبر؛ وغائب لا يستحضر، أقرب من رجوعه منال معكوسه، يدركه العاقل بفكره وليس بمحسوسه، أبِنه لا زلت تزيل الإشكال وتزين الأضرب والأشكال.
فكتب إليه الجواب: وقف المملوك على هذا اللغز الذي أبدعته، وفهم بسعدك السر الذي ودعته، فوجدته ظَرْفا ملأته منك ظَرفا واسما بنى لما أشبه حرفا، ثلاثي الحروف، ثلث ما انقسم إليه الزمان من الظروف إن قلبته سما وأراد حرف تنفيس وما بقي منه (ما)، ثلثاه (مس)، وكله بالتحريك أمس، وهو بلا أول، تصحيفه مبين، وفى عكسه سم بيقين، التقى فيه ساكنان فبنى على الكسر ووقع بذلك في الأسر، لا يتصرف بالإعراب ولا يدخله تنوين فى لسان الأعراب، يبعد من كل إنسان، وينطق به وما يتحرك به لسان، لا يدرك باللمس، ولا يرى وفيه ثلثا شمس، تتغير صيغته حال النسبة إليه، ويدخله التنوين إذا طرأ التنكير عليه، متى بات فات ولم يعد له إليك التفات، أمين على ما كان من قربه، يعجز كل الناس عن رده، فماضيه ما يرد، وثانيه ما يصد، وطريق ثالثه ما يسد.
ثلاثةُ أيامٍ هي الدهرُ كلُّه ... وما هِي غير اليوم والأمسِ والغدِ ) انتهى

----------

